# Blue Rams



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw some awesome Blue Rams today at Pet Lovers in Abbotsford looked healthy and coolest blue color I would have loved to get some but [email protected] seemed a bit too much for me to pay


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

andyb said:


> I saw some awesome Blue Rams today at Pet Lovers in Abbotsford looked healthy and coolest blue color I would have loved to get some but [email protected] seemed a bit too much for me to pay


for regular Blue rams this is pricey although if they are electric blue like the one in the pics below that is a really good deal. Can you please confirm for me?


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I was told they where Eletric Blue Rams just like the 2nd picture.


----------



## djcaddyshack (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw some Electric Blue's in a LFS yesterday for 29.99! so 16.99 doesnt sound too bad!


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

they are electric blue rams (i went up and picked up 3) and this is the best price i have seen yet in the lower mainland for them. thank you for the info Andyb


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

djcaddyshack said:


> I saw some Electric Blue's in a LFS yesterday for 29.99! so 16.99 doesnt sound too bad!


I would of jumped on it!!!


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Electric Blue Rams*

Your welcome J2 I think i will get a couple as well


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

they look so cool, I think I will have to get some as soon as I have some space


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

here's some pics of the one's i picked up, I totally recommend them. They stand out a lot in my tank...


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

and too more ... my camera is not the best ..


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

Verry nice look awesome in your tank,thanks for the pics


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the colour !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

Man you guys are so lucky! Congrats on a great find/deal!


----------



## djcaddyshack (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are nice!!! good buy


----------



## trowachess (Apr 24, 2010)

dang, a tad too far for me  good find!


----------

